
Confirmed VPN wants to bring transparency to the VPN industry - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/12/confirmed-vpn-wants-to-bring-transparency-to-the-vpn-industry/
======
sahin-boydas
Offical site: [https://confirmedvpn.com](https://confirmedvpn.com)

